# Sci FI, Pro Wrestling, NASCAR...and liking BBWs?



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 17, 2014)

I once read that a considerable number of FAs are also likely fans of either Science Fiction, Professional Wrestling, or NASCAR. Perhaps fans of two of the three or even fans of all three interests.

So I am wondering...how many FA's are fans of any of the three? Ladies, have you noticed any such patterns yourselves? Any thoughts if there is a connection as to why?

I am definitely a Sci Fi nerd (Star Wars and BSG) and pro wrestling fans going back to when I was 3 or 4. I used to follow NASCAR for a long time as well.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2014)

Fans of these things are not really unusual in society at large, so I don't think that it's uncommon to find them in a smaller group made up of members of the same population.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually, I've found that a lot of academics and professionals have an ssbbw preference. It would make sense because I'm sure there's lack of ssbbw in academia and all sorts of professional careers.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 17, 2014)

I work in a university and I couldn't tell you the last time I even saw a BBW as a faculty member. As a _staff _ member, a completely different story. The last unit I worked in had 4 BBWs out of 12 people.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 18, 2014)

I've noticed the professional wrestling thing among "fellow" FAs for sure.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 18, 2014)

Neither of my partners are into professional wrestling or Nascar (not into sports in general for that matter). Neither of them are exclusively attracted to fat women either. However, all three of us are really into Sci-Fi. 

As far as noticing it in other men I've dated or who have shown interest in me? Some yes, some no. I think that's just the odds of those things being popular interests though. One guy I was in a relationship with was into all three. But he didn't have a preference for fat women. His thing was tall women. The women he dated before and after me were both thin, but tall. 

Tracy


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 18, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I once read that a considerable number of FAs are also likely fans of either Science Fiction, Professional Wrestling, or NASCAR. Perhaps fans of two of the three or even fans of all three interests.
> 
> So I am wondering...how many FA's are fans of any of the three? Ladies, have you noticed any such patterns yourselves? Any thoughts if there is a connection as to why?
> 
> I am definitely a Sci Fi nerd (Star Wars and BSG) and pro wrestling fans going back to when I was 3 or 4. I used to follow NASCAR for a long time as well.


I think it's just observation bias. Those are three of the more popular hobby interests in society, lower only than football, baseball or basketball. Odds are statistically significant you will find _someone_ in any group with an interest in at least two of the three.

While we're at it, count me in for a seat a the Sci-Fi table. The other categories? Meh!


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, never really understood the whole wrestling thing or NASCAR (except for the crashes). 

Sci Fi and fantasy is so broadly part of pop culture though that it's like saying that people that drive a car could have a preference for BBWs.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 19, 2014)

Sci Fi - Somewhat into it. I've become more of a Marvel and DC nerd over the years too. 

NASCAR - No.

Pro Wrestling - I was into when I was younger, but moved on to combat sports (boxing, kickboxing, MMA, grappling). I'm still a fan of some of the personalities like The Rock and Macho Man (RIP), but I haven't watched it in over a decade.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 19, 2014)

Guilty as charged on all 4.

Now if you add in horror movies, we'll be good to go.


----------



## Rebel (Mar 19, 2014)

I can only speak for myself, and not my other FA and FFA friends. I love Sci-Fi and Fantasy of all sorts. I can appreciate the performance and skill of pro wrestling, and that is about all now that Reggie Bennett and Chyna are off the scene. And I know it is a sad thing for a Southerner to say, but I have no use for NASCAR at all.

Kind of as a continuation of Sci-Fi and Fantasy, I also am crazy over Renaissance Festivals. i recommend you check them out whenever you get the chance. In Texas right now, you can go to Sherwood Forest near Austin. Beginning in April, you can go to Scarborough Renaissance Festival (Scarborough Faire) south of Dallas.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 19, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Actually, I've found that a lot of academics and professionals have an ssbbw preference. It would make sense because I'm sure *there's lack of ssbbw in academia and all sorts of professional careers*.



Yes, a while back I started a thread about my observations regarding the lack of large people at the law school I attended. I postulated (and still think) that there's quite a bit of self-selection going on.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yes, a while back I started a thread about my observations regarding the lack of large people at the law school I attended. I postulated (and still think) that there's quite a bit of self-selection going on.



i agree. academia is one place that we fat folk seem to psyche ourselves out of. it's unfortunate because it is one of the places where you are truly most likely to be accepted and even celebrated. my experiences reinforced what i already felt about being fat. i was in art class and we had a fat nude model. some freshman made a rude comment and the prof kicked him right out. he said there was no room in his class for people who couldn't understand that beauty comes in different varieties. those were the kinds of people i spent time with, made friends with and i credit for adding hugely to my sense of self and faith in other people. it's one place where people are forced to look beyond pop culture and see the true meanings of things. so don't let something as simple as desk size or walking across campus keep you out. something can be managed. i used a chair and kept my notebook in my lap and when i was older and went back for more study campus police or maintenance would come and get me in their golf carts etc... when the walk was to far or would take me too long. i actually had a good time and made a lot of good friends like that.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Actually, I've found that a lot of academics and professionals have an ssbbw preference. It would make sense because I'm sure there's lack of ssbbw in academia and all sorts of professional careers.



exactly. and most that i know would never generally self identify as an FA anyway because of what that would indicate about the fat people in their lives. they would see it as validating societal pressures.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I work in a university and I couldn't tell you the last time I even saw a BBW as a faculty member. As a _staff _ member, a completely different story. The last unit I worked in had 4 BBWs out of 12 people.



I would find that a tremendous and wonderful distraction



superodalisque said:


> i agree. academia is one place that we fat folk seem to psyche ourselves out of. it's unfortunate because it is one of the places where you are truly most likely to be accepted and even celebrated....
> .



Yes and No - though some if it is "awareness" of what the University must provide for student accommodation. A Ex-GF is currently studying for her PHD and the University had to make the necessary accommodation as She uses a Power chair to get around.



KHayes666 said:


> Guilty as charged on all 4.
> 
> Now if you add in horror movies, we'll be good to go.



Finding a BBW/SSBBW that love horror movies would be rare- though you may have to compromise and add "Comedies" to your list


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yes, a while back I started a thread about my observations regarding the lack of large people at the law school I attended. I postulated (and still think) that there's quite a bit of self-selection going on.





FatAndProud said:


> Actually, I've found that a lot of academics and professionals have an ssbbw preference. It would make sense because I'm sure there's lack of ssbbw in academia and all sorts of professional careers.



This is interesting - since the Big Money Makers for most Universities are their Graduate Programs in (Law- Medicine-Business). 

I went back for my 2nd Masters and I would see quite a few BHM in the cohort - there were maybe one or two BBW on the smaller spectrum in attendance.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 19, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> Finding a BBW/SSBBW that love horror movies would be rare- though you may have to compromise and add "Comedies" to your list



I am obsessed with horror movies - especially vintage ones with Mr. Price


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> I would find that a tremendous and wonderful distraction
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there is so much weirdness in this post lol. first of all having to be accommodated is not an issue since it will be done. simply having to tell someone what you might need is not that big of a deal. and it doesn't help to act like it is a big deal. there is no way that a thin/average world can possibly just imagine everything that might be of concern to you. it doesn't make you a victim if someone can't read your mind. 

the idea that SSBBWs and BBWs don't like horror movies is also laughable. you really have some serious cardboard cut out ideas about what fat women are all about. it's really surprising considering how long you've been around and all of the posts here showing that we do like horror movies. time to come out from under the fantasy rock and get to know people.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I am obsessed with horror movies - especially vintage ones with Mr. Price



me too. i am an addict. i also like Hammer studios stuff with Christopher Lee and lot of modern Japanese horror films. american films just don't have the same kind of suspense--unless they are an american copy of japanese.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I am obsessed with horror movies - especially vintage ones with Mr. Price



I enjoy Vincent Price's work- here are two of my favs


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 19, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> me too. i am an addict. i also like Hammer studios stuff with Christopher Lee and lot of modern Japanese horror films. american films just don't have the same kind of suspense--unless they are an american copy of japanese.



I tried to rep you because you are awesome, but I couldn't


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> there is so much weirdness in this post lol. first of all having to be accommodated is not an issue since it will be done. simply having to tell someone what you might need is not that big of a deal. and it doesn't help to act like it is a big deal. there is no way that a thin/average world can possibly just imagine everything that might be of concern to you. it doesn't make you a victim if someone can't read your mind.
> 
> the idea that SSBBWs and BBWs don't like horror movies is also laughable. you really have some serious cardboard cut out ideas about what fat women are all about. it's really surprising considering how long you've been around and all of the posts here showing that we do like horror movies. time to come out from under the fantasy rock and get to know people.



I said that finding one would be rare- there are those that do not like horror movies- everyone has their preferences...
perhaps you need to crawl out under your rock as well...


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> This is interesting - since the Big Money Makers for most Universities are their Graduate Programs in (Law- Medicine-Business).
> 
> I went back for my 2nd Masters and I would see quite a few BHM in the cohort - there were maybe one or two BBW on the smaller spectrum in attendance.



probably because a lot are married with children. fat women tend to be married moreso than their thin counterparts. as many fat women as i know from there, altanta, where i used to live, is considered to be one of the fittest cities in america. but that doesn't mean there are no fat women. it just means that they don't live in the city. they're married and live in the burbs. a lot of women period tend to put off going back to school when they have children and are married. they often support their spouses in going back and wait until their children are older. and then sometimes that some day doesn't come. you see more thin women in law school because more thin women are single, not because fat women won't go because they are fat. 

also it depends on the demographics of the school as a whole and what the location is. it would be difficult for a married woman with children to go back to graduate school in an urban environment especially since a lot of Mom's don't want their children living and growing up in the city. and generally a woman that interested in education will want to at least be near home to help her kids with the homework and activities. it would be great if more men made the sacrifice but they still don't generally. 

also are the programs being offered one's that women want to study or gravitate to. does the school specialize or do well when it comes to those programs. then you also have to account for discrimination in various departments in a terms of admissions. so there are a lot of factors other than just being fat that could cause that. or most women being fat doesn't determine absolutely everything they do. most of us are mobile and out doing things even when it is a challenge and we definitely aren't stupid.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> I said that finding one would be rare- there are those that do not like horror movies- everyone has their preferences...
> perhaps you need to crawl out under your rock as well...



it's NOT rare. i'm not letting that incorrect stereotype go. i AM an SSBBW and have a whole lot of friends my size into horror. we even have a page we go to to talk about movies and a lot of very knowledgeable discussion about horror film goes on there. i'm sure there are those who don't like it. but finding one who does is not rare at all.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I tried to rep you because you are awesome, but I couldn't



you are awesome too! we need to go to some films together one day. i need a good gore expert in my hip pocket


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 19, 2014)

The vast majority of the BBW's that I have met *OUTSIDE* of Dims were just not in to horror flicks. This is my own personal experience and I'll give tonynyc the benefit of the doubt and gather he felt the same.

Now, a very large number of ladies *HERE* have stated an interest in horror but outside of here ...a very different story.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL the ladies at Dimensions are creepy and/or open minded, non-traditional, "We can do it" type ladies. 

I love gore, morbidity, and noir. It's pretty obvious if you know me. However, I have a complete aversion to "chick flicks" and most CGI movies (Beowulf was good, though) lol


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

most of my fat gfs that spend most of my time with IRL love horror flicks too so...? in fact a big group of us at lunch were discussing them just the other day. and our fav holiday is halloween and not christmas. you should have seen the office in october. absolutely none of them know anything about dims. it could be age related because most if my friends are younger than me but i don't think so because my older gal pals like the same stuff. have you guys noticed all of the serial horror on t.v. aimed at women? i get the feeling you don't know us very well at all. why do we spend all of that time watching:
the walking dead, supernatural,vampire diaries, american horror story, grimm, being human, dexter or the new hannibal at all Dexter, Hannibal and all of that? 

i guess we're just making it all up lol. we don't know our own minds  like with most other things


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 19, 2014)

Mmmm...nobody is discounting what your saying, supero. Not at all. It's just that some of they guys here (myself included) have had experiences that indicated otherwise.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Mmmm...nobody is discounting what your saying, supero. Not at all. It's just that some of they guys here (myself included) have had experiences that indicated otherwise.




i was just letting you know there is something you may not know about or have experienced. if the fat women you know don't eat escargo it doesn't mean no fat girls are eating them at all --just sayin.


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 19, 2014)

I will say that everyone's experience is different, but that makes their thoughts no less valid. If the OP and Tony say they've met few BBW/SSBBW's that enjoy horror movies, then it is understandable for them to say that, in their experience, few BBW/SSBBW's enjoy horror movies. If supero and the lovely FatAndProud say that they and other BBW/SSBBW friends enjoy horror movies, then it is understandable to for them to argue that many BBW's and SSBBW's enjoy horror movies. Neither side is wrong.

On to bidness.

-Not a fan of SciFi at all (with the exception of _Star Wars_, and even then, it's rather moderate)
-Wouldn't classify myself a NASCAR fan, as I follow it only casually
-Big fan of old school pro wrestling (actually convinced my professor to let me write my big research paper this semester on pro wrestling in Memphis).
-Adore BBW's and SSBBW's with all of my mind, heart, and soul

As for horror movies, not a fan of the genre, but many that I know (including BBW's and SSBBW's) love them and work multiple haunted houses during Halloween.

While I understand the OP's theory, and I wouldn't necessarily say he's wrong, I find it is tough to make generalizations about the taste of people, especially here.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 19, 2014)

HereticFA said:


> I think it's *just observation bias*. Those are three of the more popular hobby interests in society, lower only than football, baseball or basketball. Odds are statistically significant you will find _someone_ in any group with an interest in at least two of the three.
> 
> While we're at it, count me in for a seat a the Sci-Fi table. The other categories? Meh!




Yes, these are working class pastimes -- and since obesity is correlated with socioeconomics its pretty much what you'd expect. Just like you'd expect to find more fat people at Walmart than you would at Saks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2014)

what a depressingly stereotypical thread. i'd expect this from the media but not here. then again maybe i would.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 20, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I will say that everyone's experience is different, but that makes their thoughts no less valid. If the OP and Tony say they've met few BBW/SSBBW's that enjoy horror movies, then it is understandable for them to say that, in their experience, few BBW/SSBBW's enjoy horror movies. If supero and the lovely FatAndProud say that they and other BBW/SSBBW friends enjoy horror movies, then it is understandable to for them to argue that many BBW's and SSBBW's enjoy horror movies. Neither side is wrong.
> 
> On to bidness.
> 
> ...



I was just watching Memphis wrestling earlier today. Lance Russell being the ultimate straight man trying not to crack under a 20 year old Jim Cornette's one liners while Adrian Street struts about in full "poof" mode. Those were the days where you had goofy characters but there was still some reality and realness to the action whereas now its silly as well as stupid.



ScreamingChicken said:


> The vast majority of the BBW's that I have met *OUTSIDE* of Dims were just not in to horror flicks. This is my own personal experience and I'll give tonynyc the benefit of the doubt and gather he felt the same.
> 
> Now, a very large number of ladies *HERE* have stated an interest in horror but outside of here ...a very different story.



Yup, my fiancée can't stand horror to the point where I've gone out with some of my female friends to see them because she outright refuses. Actually the last 2 girls I dated counting my ex were not into horror movies where as everyone I ever slept with IN the community loved them. So there is some truth to what you say, don't know why that is though.



bigmac said:


> Yes, these are working class pastimes -- and since obesity is correlated with socioeconomics its pretty much what you'd expect. Just like you'd expect to find more fat people at Walmart than you would at Saks Fifth Avenue.



Depends on which Saks you go to. If you're in downtown New York City where not only are the prices outrageous but its the "chic" place to be. Meanwhile at the one in Boston where the prices are much different, I've seen two bbw's in there the last time I was there.

So that's more of a location thing than a socioeconomics thing. Same as you'll find more people at a steakhouse or a diner in Kentucky than at a Vegan only place.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

I was born in Memphis and raised on the weekly wrestling show. In 8th grade, I had to do a characterization of a celebrity , so I chose Jerry "The King" Lawler and scored an A+. 

Maybe location is playing in to all of this. If your an FA and grew up or lived in one of the wrestling hotbeds during the 70's,80's, and 90's such a Memphis, Boston, Atlanta, Philly, Chicago, etc., it's not such a surprise to be a wrestling fan too.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I was born in Memphis and raised on the weekly wrestling show. In 8th grade, I had to do a characterization of a celebrity , so I chose Jerry "The King" Lawler and scored an A+.
> 
> Maybe location is playing in to all of this. If your an FA and grew up or lived in one of the wrestling hotbeds during the 70's,80's, and 90's such a Memphis, Boston, Atlanta, Philly, Chicago, etc., it's not such a surprise to be a wrestling fan too.



Jerry 'The King' Lawler is a heck of an artist as well. He had some pretty classic matches with (Andy Kaufman - Nick Bockwinkle "when he was the AWA Champ" and Hulk Hogan). Now is his son still in the business..

Yep so many wrestling hotbeds- don't forget California NWA scene with Judo Gene Labell (where Roddy Pipper got his start or perfected his "bad guy" craft)... Championship Wrestling from Florida with Gordon Solie (sadly Eddie Graham and his son Mike Graham both committed suicide) - WWWF (Northeast) with Bruno Sammartino - Superstar Billy Graham and Bob Backlund as Champions (Pre-Wrestle Mania) ... All good stuff .

Funny you mention Chicago - a bit of wrestling history. In the old Madison Sq Garden (when it was located on 50th St. and 8th) Dick the Bruiser caused a riot in 1957 and was forever banned from wrestling in the WWWF.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 20, 2014)

Try Texas in the 60's through mid 80's. EVERYONE knew the name Von Erich. A wrestling dynasty in Texas along with the Funks. Now THAT was "wrasslin" 




ScreamingChicken said:


> I was born in Memphis and raised on the weekly wrestling show. In 8th grade, I had to do a characterization of a celebrity , so I chose Jerry "The King" Lawler and scored an A+.
> 
> Maybe location is playing in to all of this. If your an FA and grew up or lived in one of the wrestling hotbeds during the 70's,80's, and 90's such a Memphis, Boston, Atlanta, Philly, Chicago, etc., it's not such a surprise to be a wrestling fan too.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> Jerry 'The King' Lawler is a heck of an artist as well. He had some pretty classic matches with (Andy Kaufman - Nick Bockwinkle "when he was the AWA Champ" and Hulk Hogan). Now is his son still in the business



The Hogan matches were just a handful and you could tell Terry was green as grass. Not the best opponent the king ever had but not the worst either.

As far as best matches, Lawler was gold with Bock, Dundee, Mantel, Idol, Henning, Brisco, Terry Funk,The Blonde Bombers, plus some more that I am forgetting off the top of my head. LOL

Brian Christopher had so much potential but the drugs got to him. Such a waste.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Try Texas in the 60's through mid 80's. EVERYONE knew the name Von Erich. A wrestling dynasty in Texas along with the Funks. Now THAT was "wrasslin"



The Von Erichs another sad chapter of what happened to most of that family...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Try Texas in the 60's through mid 80's. EVERYONE knew the name Von Erich. A wrestling dynasty in Texas along with the Funks. Now THAT was "wrasslin"



Oh, I am very familiar with the Von Erich name and World Class Championship Wrestling. The Funks and Amarillo wrestling as well.

The first live card I ever saw had Lawler and Terry on the same side in a 6 man tag match . Just crazy!

I was also in attendance the first time Lawler and Kerry faced each other to unify the AWA and World Class titles.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 20, 2014)

It was indeed sad. So much pressure to live up to a name, to be something you weren't. It was just something that you knew would end up happening.



tonynyc said:


> The Von Erichs another sad chapter of what happened to most of that family...


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 20, 2014)

I love all the wrestling history from everyone. 

I remember the first match I saw live. The main event was Jerry Lawler versus Terry Funk for the Southern heavyweight title in a steel cage with Jackie Fargo as the special guest referee. Years later, when I looked up the card, the winner of the opening 20 man battle royal (which I remembered, but not the name of the winner) was a guy named "Stunning" Steve Austin, aka "Stone Cold" Steve Austin.

My paper will actually focus on three things:

1) How pro wrestling shaped Memphis (How Sputnik Monroe brought integration to the Ellis Auditorium in the 1950's and 1960's- no mean feat for a Southern city)
2) The hold pro wrestling had on Memphis (At one point, the Memphis wrestling show had a 70 share of the local TV market)
3) How Memphis, or rather the Memphis territory, shaped pro wrestling (Hulk Hogan and The Rock both got their start in Memphis: Memphis was Hogan's first real exposure and was the springboard for him to go the WWWF, where he got the name Hulk Hogan, while Memphis was the only place The Rock wrestled before going to the WWE)

As for the Von Erichs, it is a sad deal. Drugs and overwrought expectations were the cause of that story.

Anyway, back to the topic of BBW's and SSBBW's.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> My paper will actually focus on three things:
> 
> 1) How pro wrestling shaped Memphis (How Sputnik Monroe brought integration to the Ellis Auditorium in the 1950's and 1960's- no mean feat for a Southern city)
> 2) The hold pro wrestling had on Memphis (At one point, the Memphis wrestling show had a 70 share of the local TV market)
> 3) How Memphis, or rather the Memphis territory, shaped pro wrestling (Hulk Hogan and The Rock both got their start in Memphis: Memphis was Hogan's first real exposure and was the springboard for him to go the WWWF, where he got the name Hulk Hogan, while Memphis was the only place The Rock wrestled before going to the WWE)



As for #3, you may want to also touch on
- Randy Savage. He had his return to the mainstream wrestling scene in Memphis after all those years in CW obscurity before moving on to the WWF and the World heavyweight title.
-Tommy Rich, Jeff Jarrett, Sting and Ultimate Warrior (all future World champs) debuted in Memphis
-Future WWF champ the Undertaker held his first title in the USWA
-First ever scaffold match was in the Memphis territory

Hit me up if you need a hand with your paper.


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yes, a while back I started a thread about my observations regarding the lack of large people at the law school I attended. I postulated (and still think) that there's quite a bit of self-selection going on.



Hmmm, not disagreeing, but a couple of other factors that I think could be factors.

- along the lines of self-selection, those who have the drive to get into professional programs often make that a substantial focus of their life, not just their academics. That could involve a higher level of motivation to keep weight down. If you have spent years busting your butt to get top marks while getting highly regarded extra-curriculars in, in order to get into that highly regarded program so that you can get that awesome career....it is probably easier to take the actions that will help keep your weight down (to the degree that it can be kept down) because at many levels the message is that fat people don't thrive in those professions. So you might say that self-selection of those who are highly career oriented might be selecting to be not (or less) fat?

- For those who are fat, there could be, at the end, self-selection to not go after certain programs, but I think that comes on the heels of years of informal streaming. The fat kid might be on the debate team, but she or he is less apt to be head of the debate team, or to get favourable judging in debates, so is less apt to regard him or herself as a star debater. Earlier than that, in grade seven public speaking, the one who was chosen to go on to speak at the school assembly was less likely the fat kid. Odds are even good that when the grade one teacher was choosing kids to do some special chore that it was less apt to be the fat kid, and so on.

Enough years of not being pulled forward, and not recognized when you do step forward, will communicate a pretty strong message of "You might be pretty good, but you aren't that special, you aren't the star, you can't expect to get the special opportunities."

Same as any other form of discrimination, what happens at the door is only a small part of the whole, what happens on the whole trip to the door matters at least as much and probably a whole lot more. (this is a big part of the ongoing issue in gender discrimination--not that opportunities are formally denied, it is more in the shaping of what opportunities people believe are realistic for them or that they should prioritize)

(I may not have put this in words well, I'm trying to describe something that I sort of mentally feel, which in turn is a variant on how electrical signals get transformed as they pass through each stage of their journey....)


ETA: ack, forgot to respond to the original topic. My take there is that those are each widespread but slightly off-prime interests. If you want to be high-status/main-stream you won't focus your attention on those things, even if you find them interesting enough. People who don't care as much about the high-status/mainstream are also probably more apt to be open about being FA, and also choosing one 'less than optimum' path probably reduces the mental barriers to choosing another, so that if you accept that you are an FA you might be more willing to follow and be open about your interest in wrestling.

All of that is probably the minority of the whole thing though, the larger part will just be that what others said--a lot of people into those things, some will be FA.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I will say that everyone's experience is different, but that makes their thoughts no less valid. If the OP and Tony say they've met few BBW/SSBBW's that enjoy horror movies, then it is understandable for them to say that, in their experience, few BBW/SSBBW's enjoy horror movies. If supero and the lovely FatAndProud say that they and other BBW/SSBBW friends enjoy horror movies, then it is understandable to for them to argue that many BBW's and SSBBW's enjoy horror movies. Neither side is wrong.
> 
> On to bidness.
> 
> ...



anything that is plain wrong is invalid lol. they didn't say they hadn't met one. they said it was RARE. all of this stereotyping and putting people in a box is messed up. it's a part of the ultra feminine fat fantasy myth that sometimes goes along with fat women in some minds. it doesn't take much attention to it at all to know it isn't true. I also have a LOT of friends who'd be cringing at the idea that anybody thought they liked SCI FI wrestling or NASCAR just because they are attracted to fat women. really? some hate one, two or even all three.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2014)

Tad said:


> Hmmm, not disagreeing, but a couple of other factors that I think could be factors.
> 
> - along the lines of self-selection, those who have the drive to get into professional programs often make that a substantial focus of their life, not just their academics. That could involve a higher level of motivation to keep weight down. If you have spent years busting your butt to get top marks while getting highly regarded extra-curriculars in, in order to get into that highly regarded program so that you can get that awesome career....it is probably easier to take the actions that will help keep your weight down (to the degree that it can be kept down) because at many levels the message is that fat people don't thrive in those professions. So you might say that self-selection of those who are highly career oriented might be selecting to be not (or less) fat?
> 
> ...



we have BBW friends right here who would blow all of these types of examples of the assumptions that could be made right out of the water if only people paid more attention to them than just what they look like. a lot are accomplished and many were forward and out in public even when thy were young. a lot of us were never the shy retiring cringing or fearful type.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

I am done here...


----------



## bigmac (Mar 20, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> ...
> 
> So that's more of a location thing than a socioeconomics thing. Same as you'll find more people at a steakhouse or a diner in Kentucky than at a Vegan only place.



Sorry but poverty and obesity are connected coast to coast. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3198075/

An example: In the overcrowded rural court house I work at jurors and prospective jurors (several hundred every week) are noticeably thinner than the other folks filling the halls and courtrooms. The jury pool is on average significantly better of socioeconomically. The demographics of my poor California Central Valley county track the national data with regard to obesity (i.e. poor people are fatter).

Note: I compared the people in the hallways and courtrooms. As I've noted in an old post for some reason most of the in custody defendants are thin (and generally small).


----------



## bigmac (Mar 20, 2014)

Never been a pro-wrestling fan (or NASCAR or SciFi for that matter). My only experience with pro-wrestling was when a high school friend convinced me to go to a _Stampede Wrestling_ show in Edmonton when I was 16 (1980). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stampede_Wrestling

The actual wrestling looked more fake than it did on TV. The crowd was much more interesting -- they were over the top. There were lots of fat people in the crowd -- including some of the first really fat people I'd ever seen in real life. But I didn't see any BBW/SSBBWs who I'd consider dating material. One of my best friends married a girl he met at a strip club -- proved to be a bad decision. Likewise, I'm thinking wrestling events are not good places to look for dates.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Sorry but poverty and obesity are connected coast to coast.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3198075/
> 
> ...



the connection between poverty and obesity tells you absolutely nothing about people though. people are not necessarily poor because they are obese or obese because they are poor. it's a complicated issue. 

also that connection has absolutely nothing to do with the men or women who find fat folk attractive. a large percentage of them are not fat so the connection never has to apply to them personally.


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 21, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> anything that is plain wrong is invalid lol. they didn't say they hadn't met one. they said it was RARE. all of this stereotyping and putting people in a box is messed up. it's a part of the ultra feminine fat fantasy myth that sometimes goes along with fat women in some minds. it doesn't take much attention to it at all to know it isn't true. I also have a LOT of friends who'd be cringing at the idea that anybody thought they liked SCI FI wrestling or NASCAR just because they are attracted to fat women. really? some hate one, two or even all three.



You are missing three little words I put in my previous statement:

*In* *Their* *Experience*

Let us imagine a scenario here very quickly, and by imagine, realize this is all pretend, but I promise I have a point:
I've never seen a baseball game ever in my life, but SC takes me to a week of baseball games (Cardinals vs. Cubs in St. Louis). During every game, I see people get into fistfights leaving the parking lot. The next week I say to SC, "Gosh there sure are a lot of fights at baseball games." SC replies "No, that's not the case. Usually that doesn't happen." I reply that I saw a fight every day. In *my* experience, there are a lot of fights at a ballgame. In SC's experience, there are not.

We are neither completely right, nor completely wrong. Same thing as what I said. 

As for those that don't like pro wrestling, I understand that it is not to everyone's taste. However, I can only say the following thing:

For those that believe, no explanation is necessary; for those that don't, no explanation will suffice.


----------



## Tad (Mar 21, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> we have BBW friends right here who would blow all of these types of examples of the assumptions that could be made right out of the water if only people paid more attention to them than just what they look like. a lot are accomplished and many were forward and out in public even when thy were young. a lot of us were never the shy retiring cringing or fearful type.



So are you saying that:
- there are as many fat people in law, medicine, and other professional programs as there are in the general population? OR
- if there are not, it is some weird random chance? Or 
- the partial explanations I was speculating about are wrong but that there are other explanations?

(and I would have thought it would be obvious without explicitly saying it, but since apparently not..... All trends have numerous exceptions. Broad trends don't do much to explain individual outcomes. The plural of anecdote is not data)


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 21, 2014)

Great thread derailed AGAIN!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Great thread derailed AGAIN!



*perfect time to put things back on track... and since I'm a wrestling fan I'd like to pose a question to the BBW of Dims that are fans... What do they like about wrestling?*


----------



## shy guy (Mar 21, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> *perfect time to put things back on track... and since I'm a wrestling fan I'd like to pose a question to the BBW of Dims that are fans... What do they like about wrestling?*


For me it's seeing it live with a real rambunctious crowd, nothing is better then going to one of those events then when the people are beyond into it, and it gets even better when you've got a crowd cheering for the heels!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

Tad said:


> So are you saying that:
> - there are as many fat people in law, medicine, and other professional programs as there are in the general population? OR
> - if there are not, it is some weird random chance? Or
> - the partial explanations I was speculating about are wrong but that there are other explanations?
> ...




okay, let's get down to brass tacks in the form of numbers. we are about 1/3rd of the population so there would not be just as many anyway. even fewer of the population are actually super sized --about 4%. so how many would you really expect to find?exactly what size are you talking about? are you talking about males or females. maybe the ratios we expect are off? how many fat people do you see in the other professions? jobs? careers are there any where you see a huge number of fat people? even when i go to target i don't expect to see huge percentages numbers of fat folk working there either. i'm having a hard time with the reasoning behind this altogether because my fat friends are all over the spectrum as far as work level goes.

also it might not be happening JUST because they are fat and physical issues or discrimination. there could be a lot of variables at play. i doubt that being fat alone is enough to count for all of them.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.medscape.com/features/slideshow/lifestyle/2012/public

How Many Physicians Are Overweight?
According to CDC statistics, in 2008 40% of US men were overweight and 32% were obese.[7] Physicians in our survey didn't do much better: Approximately 37% of male doctors reported being overweight, with 5.3% being obese. This was very similar to a 2004 study[8] that found 38% of male physicians to be overweight and 8% obese, suggesting that the situation has not improved much over the past 7 years. As for women, according to the CDC, 28.6% were overweight in 2008 and 35% were obese. In the Medscape survey the percentage of women physicians who reported being overweight tended to be slightly lower (26%) than the nation's women, and obesity rates were also much lower (6.2%). Physicians' own weights may play a role in how they talk to overweight patients. A 2012 study in Obesity reported that physicians with normal BMI were more likely to engage their obese patients in weight loss discussions compared with overweight or obese physicians (30% vs 18%).[9] In a Medscape discussion on overweight physicians, a primary care physicians wrote, "We are all fallible. Physicians need to address this directly when communicating with their patients -- why they choose to remain fat or to smoke -- so they can be credible."




Previous
11/23
Next


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

even though attorneys have a relatively low rate of obesity we are still fairly representative of the population among that group as well as 22% of lawyers and judges are considered to be obese:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_144087.html 

Occupations associated with a low risk for obesity included natural and social scientists (17 percent); postsecondary school teachers (18 percent); those involved in non-diagnosing health care treatment (18 percent); architects, engineers and construction workers (20 percent); food prep workers (20 percent); lawyers and judges (22 percent); and computer scientists (22 percent).


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

so basically our "rarity" in the professions based on our percentage in the population is also a myth. 22% is not a rarity.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 22, 2014)

To quote Dovchenko, "Oh, for the love of God! Shut the hell up!"


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 22, 2014)

Still one of the greatest Wrestling/BBW moments was when Stan 'The Lariat" Hansen proclaimed that he was going to beat the shit out of Rick Martel and win that "AWA" Heavyweight title for his wife - who happened to be a BBW and the children.... 

There was no quoting of the great Buddy 'Nature Boy" Rogers: "To a Nicer guy this couldn't have happened" (when he defeated Pat O'Conner for the NWA Heavyweight Title almost 50 years ago).

Stan Hansen just made a direct statement that he was doing this for his family...


----------



## bigmac (Mar 22, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> so basically our "rarity" in the professions based on our percentage in the population is also a myth. 22% is not a rarity.



Its significantly below the general population rate. And more importantly the vast majority of "obese" professionals are only moderately so. Supersize doctors, lawyers, and engineers are as rare as unicorns. So no myth.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 22, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Its significantly below the general population rate. And more importantly the vast majority of "obese" professionals are only moderately so. Supersize doctors, lawyers, and engineers are as rare as unicorns. So no myth.



You can also add Business Schools and many top Universities which require an in-person interview as part of the application process.

Also 22% is no majority either; but, I guess it depends what the legal definition of an under represented class is. 

Oh, and regarding your comment on attending your last Wrestling Show in the 1980s - the business has changed drastically since then....

*And as far as Pro-Wrestling being "fake" I'm sure you wouldn't mind stopping by the Local Pro Wrestling school - Signing the "waiver" absolving the School of any responsibility - Stepping in the Ring and Making that Statement...*

* Richard "Law and Order" "Munch" Belzer didn't fare to well when he asked Hulk Hogan if wrestling was fake!*


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Its significantly below the general population rate. And more importantly the vast majority of "obese" professionals are only moderately so. Supersize doctors, lawyers, and engineers are as rare as unicorns. So no myth.



not really since 37% of americans overall are obese. so 22% of all attorneys is not really that significantly less even though they tend toward the trim end of all professions. it' less, but definitely not the RARITY people have described it as and as the other study says the percentage of doctors who are obese pretty much mirrors the national percentage of obese people nearly exactly so that isn't significantly less at all. i know you somehow want to believe it but it just isn't true. so before we go nay saying about what fat people can't won't are aren't doing do we need to look at the numbers. 

it's very discouraging for fat folk to think there are hardly any of us doing those kinds of things. actually there are quite a few of us who are or have been a professional on dims. i wonder if more of us weren't always being told what we weren't doing or can't do how many more might just try it. the last people i would expect to be totally buying into the negative media stereotype or even wanting to would be folk who claim to be supportive. i really can't understand it.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> You can also add Business Schools and many top Universities which require an in-person interview as part of the application process.
> 
> Also 22% is no majority either; but, I guess it depends what the legal definition of an under represented class is.
> 
> ...


 
mathematics:

22% is still much more than a rarity. it's nearly 1/4 of all doctors. overall obesity is just over 1/3. it's numerically clear the assertion that they are "rare" is just plain wrong. 1/4th of anything is not a rarity.

so what about the 37% of doctors. that not only requires a personal interview and lots of physical stamina. nursing may not be at the top of the professions as far as earning power but it also requires a lot of stamina. 55% of nurses are overweight or obese. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18460166

how do you think it benefits the fat community to be downplaying the accomplishments of fat people in this society?


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> You are missing three little words I put in my previous statement:
> 
> *In* *Their* *Experience*
> 
> ...



my point was their experience may be their experience. that i don't doubt. but the conclusions drawn from those experiences in this case are just plain wrong. it's as simple as that.


it's time that wrong negative and unfounded assertions stop being shoved down the throats of fat folk so that they can hold their heads up and keep the faith that they can have their dreams and passions in life no matter what the media says. when you know better and you still push it it becomes a purposeful lie.

“The contemporary proliferation of bullshit also has deeper sources, in various forms of skepticism which deny that we can have any reliable access to an objective reality and which therefore reject the possibility of knowing how things truly are. These "anti-realist" doctrines undermine confidence in the value of disinterested efforts to determine what is true and what is false, and even in the intelligibility of the notion of objective inquiry. One response to this loss of confidence has been a retreat from the discipline required by dedication to the ideal of correctness to a quite different sort of discipline, which is imposed by pursuit of an alternative ideal of sincerity. Rather than seeking primarily to arrive at accurate representations of a common world, the individual turns toward trying to provide honest representations of himself. Convinced that reality has no inherent nature, which he might hope to identify as the truth about things, he devotes himself to being true to his own nature. It is as though he decides that since it makes no sense to try to be true to the facts, he must therefore try instead to be true to himself.

On Bullshit by Harry G. Frankfurt


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 22, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> You can also add Business Schools and many top Universities which require an in-person interview as part of the application process.
> 
> Also 22% is no majority either; but, I guess it depends what the legal definition of an under represented class is.
> 
> ...




Don't forget one of the all time infamous incidents in December of 1984 when John Stossel of 20/20 went backstage at a WWF event to find out if wrestling was "fake". "Dr. D" David Schultz then proceeded to slap Stossel around saying "Is THAT fake!!??" in between blows. Stossel sued WWF and won and Schultz was suspended, but that sure was funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrX9Ca7LSyQ


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 22, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> KHayes666 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget one of the all time infamous incidents in December of 1984 when John Stossel of 20/20 went backstage at a WWF event to find out if wrestling was "fake". "Dr. D" David Schultz then proceeded to slap Stossel around saying "Is THAT fake!!??" in between blows. Stossel sued WWF and won and Schultz was suspended, but that sure was funny.
> ...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 22, 2014)

As to the other themes...

I like horror movies...Actually I love them. However my best friend who is a BBW as well.. she hates them. Just because your circle of friends who happen to be BBWs are into something doesn't mean than every BBW likes it.. and vice versa. Stop trying to negate the other experience just because it is not your experience.

As far as the education, being big has nothing to do with it. If you want to study and get a career, you will, if you don't want to study for a degree you won't it is that simple. 

The only factor that I think would change that is economic. Some don't want to do the student loan and spend most of their adult lives paying it back and have no financial aid, so they choose not to go on and get a degree.

Others will do it because they want the degree to advance their career and find that being indebted is a small price to pay for it.

It comes down to, if you want something, you will do what you have to do to get it regardless of what your size, economic background, or anything else that might get in the way.

JMT


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 23, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> Still one of the greatest Wrestling/BBW moments was when Stan 'The Lariat" Hansen proclaimed that he was going to beat the shit out of Rick Martel and win that "AWA" Heavyweight title for his wife - who happened to be a BBW and the children....
> 
> There was no quoting of the great Buddy 'Nature Boy" Rogers: "To a Nicer guy this couldn't have happened" (when he defeated Pat O'Conner for the NWA Heavyweight Title almost 50 years ago).
> 
> Stan Hansen just made a direct statement that he was doing this for his family...



"I'm not out there for the bright lights or the little women. I got a big fat wife and 9 kids and I gotta feed em!"


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> don'tthink Stossel found it funny since he lost total hearing in one of his ears.



Why not! I recall Stossel making a snide comment about BBW when the news show did a segment about NAAFA. It's also not too bright to "egg" an annoyed Dr D David Schultz in front of a room full of wrestlers that the business is "fake".


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> "I'm not out there for the bright lights or the little women. I got a big fat wife and 9 kids and I gotta feed em!"



Classic :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 23, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> Why not! I recall Stossel making a snide comment about BBW when the news show did a segment about NAAFA. It's also not too bright to "egg" an annoyed Dr D David Schultz in front of a room full of wrestlers that the business is "fake".



I didn't say he didn't deserve it.. I just said he didn't find it funny.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> I didn't say he didn't deserve it.. I just said he didn't find it funny.



I imagine that he wouldn't find it too funny; but, it probably delivered a big smile to many others


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 23, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> I imagine that he wouldn't find it too funny; but, it probably delivered a big smile to many others



oh I know I laughed. I think he was doubt to "poke the bear" you know. How you are going to ask a man that just came off of a fight.. full of adrenaline.. "Is wrestling fake?" OF COURSE he is going to beat your ass.

That being said, anything that is scripted is fake. Wrestlers are amazing athletes, but wrestling is fake.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> oh I know I laughed. I think he was doubt to "poke the bear" you know. How you are going to ask a man that just came off of a fight.. full of adrenaline.. "Is wrestling fake?" OF COURSE he is going to beat your ass.
> 
> That being said, anything that is scripted is fake. Wrestlers are amazing athletes, but wrestling is fake.



The term "fake" means that its not real. The bumps these guys take are very, VERY real. You can't fake falling of a 15 foot ladder plus the blood you see is real. There are ways to somewhat protect yourself when being hit with a steel chair but the impact of it is quite real. Also on the rare occasion amateur wrestling is used, I know from experience that it hurts.

I look at pro wrestling as watching a movie with stuntmen. Its scripted but the stunts are highly dangerous.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> The term "fake" means that its not real. The bumps these guys take are very, VERY real. You can't fake falling of a 15 foot ladder plus the blood you see is real. There are ways to somewhat protect yourself when being hit with a steel chair but the impact of it is quite real. Also on the rare occasion amateur wrestling is used, I know from experience that it hurts.
> 
> I look at pro wrestling as watching a movie with stuntmen. Its scripted but the stunts are highly dangerous.



By that logic the movie fights are real as well. If a fight is scripted and rehearsed, it is not real. I didn't say that they don't suffer real injuries. They suffer real injuries. But there is no doubt about the fact that it is scripted and rehearsed which makes it fake. Those fight is no more real that a movie fight.

It is entertaining, and awesome to watch this scripted fight, but it scripted.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 25, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> By that logic the movie fights are real as well. If a fight is scripted and rehearsed, it is not real. I didn't say that they don't suffer real injuries. They suffer real injuries. But there is no doubt about the fact that it is scripted and rehearsed which makes it fake. Those fight is no more real that a movie fight.
> 
> It is entertaining, and awesome to watch this scripted fight, but it scripted.



they'd all be dead if they didn't pull punches and miss each other with chairs. it goes to show you that people really do totally mix up their heads when it comes to the difference between fantasy and reality. it would really help to remember that when it comes to other things too. it's a dangerous thing if someone can't distinguish between the two.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 25, 2014)

A friend of mine had a fun way of deflecting "Rasslin's fake" comments, he'd earnestly ask the person if the people on Lost were really stuck on that island or if Anthony Edwards had a medical degree.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> they'd all be dead if they didn't pull punches and miss each other with chairs. it goes to show you that people really do totally mix up their heads when it comes to the difference between fantasy and reality. it would really help to remember that when it comes to other things too. it's a dangerous thing if someone can't distinguish between the two.



They wouldn't be dead. Plenty of people have been hit in the head with chairs several times and they are not dead. *I don't have the two confused.* I may not have 10,000 degrees but I do the difference between real and fake. I don't get them confused. I can also tell when people are being condescending.  

What I am saying is that something that is scripted can't be real.

They are amazing athletes who put up with a lot of pain. But to sit there and argue if wrestling is fake or not is dumb. If something is scripted it is fake. 

Real fights and real wrestling are not scripted.


----------



## Donna (Mar 25, 2014)

Perhaps it is better to say that the storylines are choreographed, but the physical process of making the story come to life is real. 

My husband's friend runs a small, semi-professional wrestling organization and I can tell you from sitting in and watching them practice is that while the winner is pre-determined and most of the moves are choreographed, 99% of the hits are real. I can't say what it's like in the big leagues of the WWE, but in the bush leagues the men and women who wrestle to make a living train long and hard on how to take a hit (I think the terminology is a "bump" rather than a "hit".) They learn how to make a small hit look much bigger, but they are still being hit. I watched one young man take approximately ten hits to the head with an aluminum folding chair and I could see the pain on his face with each hit. My husband said I was nearly in tears before they were done. I asked the guy afterward why so many hits and he said they do that to build up a tolerance to the pain. 

The pain and the blood and the scars looked pretty damned real to me.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> They wouldn't be dead. Plenty of people have been hit in the head with chairs several times and they are not dead. *I don't have the two confused.* I may not have 10,000 degrees but I do the difference between real and fake. I don't get them confused. I can also tell when people are being condescending.
> 
> What I am saying is that something that is scripted can't be real.
> 
> ...



Even if its scripted if someone lands on you the wrong way then you are in for some serious injuries. The sport does take a toll on thw human body as many wrestlers have passed away before reaching the age of 40. Now those that survive consider The Dynamite Kid or Lex Luger.



Donna said:


> Perhaps it is better to say that the storylines are choreographed, but the physical process of making the story come to life is real.
> 
> My husband's friend runs a small, semi-professional wrestling organization and I can tell you from sitting in and watching them practice is that while the winner is pre-determined and most of the moves are choreographed, 99% of the hits are real. I can't say what it's like in the big leagues of the WWE, but in the bush leagues the men and women who wrestle to make a living train long and hard on how to take a hit (I think the terminology is a "bump" rather than a "hit".) They learn how to make a small hit look much bigger, but they are still being hit. I watched one young man take approximately ten hits to the head with an aluminum folding chair and I could see the pain on his face with each hit. My husband said I was nearly in tears before they were done. I asked the guy afterward why so many hits and he said they do that to build up a tolerance to the pain.
> 
> The pain and the blood and the scars looked pretty damned real to me.



Pretty painful if wrestlers still have to "blade" themselves


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

the fights they have are fake. The jumping off the top rope, the suplexs, that are all staged and timed. I am not saying that they don't get hurt. I am not saying that they don't suffer pain. Some of them slip and actually hit each other when they are not suppose to. But there is real wrestling, like the kind done at the olympics. That is not staged. That is not choreographed. They are not in the ring choreographing their moves like wrestlers do. That is all I am saying. When you are in the ring choregraphing moves with each other to then play it out in a show. it is called a production.. a stunt.. not a fight. Anything that is choreographed can not be real.. and if it is not real, then it is fake.

However,back to the main point, I use to watch wrestling when I was younger. Will I watch it?, sure every once in a while. I like 
Sci-Fi as well. I think it is just part of our generation to be into all of that stuff. It was in 1966 that the first star trek series came out. 

(I still miss my Kung-Fu movies on saturday afternoon. Does anyone remember those?)


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 25, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> (I still miss my Kung-Fu movies on saturday afternoon. Does anyone remember those?)



We got a buffalo feed where they would show a kung fu movie every sunday. I remember them airing Five Deadly Venoms which was a life changing movie for me.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Highsteppa said:


> We got a buffalo feed where they would show a kung fu movie every sunday. I remember them airing Five Deadly Venoms which was a life changing movie for me.



YES!!! I loved all of those movies!


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2014)

Highsteppa said:


> We got a buffalo feed where they would show a kung fu movie every sunday. I remember them airing Five Deadly Venoms which was a life changing movie for me.



They used to have that down here in Boston, at least in 1997 anyway.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 26, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> They wouldn't be dead. Plenty of people have been hit in the head with chairs several times and they are not dead. *I don't have the two confused.* I may not have 10,000 degrees but I do the difference between real and fake. I don't get them confused. I can also tell when people are being condescending.
> 
> What I am saying is that something that is scripted can't be real.
> 
> ...



hon i was agreeing with you  

wrestling as we see it here on t.v. in america is not real it's all choreographed acting unless it is olympic wrestling. even that is not dangerous because they are moves made to showcase strength and leverage and not danger andviolence. wrestling, from it's beginning, was never meant to actually hurt anyone but to show skill.

anything stunted is not real because by it's nature it eliminates danger, just like a stuntman jumping off a cliff into a mattress. sure there is risk but the risk is nothing next to the risk of jumping without a mattress to land on. 

as far as the thing about being hit on the head with a metal chair full strength, i suggest you talk to a real doctor.

working things out are not matter of education it's about being realistic or having common sense.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 26, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> YES!!! I loved all of those movies!



Chang Cheh 4 life. 

The feed was back in 1981 - 1982.

I still love watching all those old school Shaw Brothers era kung fu films as well as the more modern stuff. It's amazing how much influence that studio had and the legacy they left behind. I just found out recently that Run Run Shaw (one half of the Shaw Brothers) put a large amount of money into getting Blade Runner made.


----------

